# Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x



## FreitaMa (18. November 2018)

*Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Hallo, 
Ich möchte gerne mein System unter Wasser setzen und muss das komplett aufbauen. Leider habe ich davon nicht viel Ahnung , da bei mir alles immer unter Luft lief.  Ich bin auch nicht sicher welche 2080ti dann die Richtigen sind, da der Kühler ja weg kommt, es aber ein A-Chip sein muss zum Übertakten. 

Gehäuse ist ein BeQuit Dark Pro 900

Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen


----------



## HisN (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Na die "richtige" ist eine Referenz TI.
D.h. FE oder bei Watercool in der Liste schauen welche Karten Referenz-PCB haben.

http://gpu.watercool.de/WATERCOOL_HEATKILLER_GPU_Compatibility.pdf

Das System soll also gute 1000 W an Wärmeleistung abführen. 
Ich hoffe Du willst das nicht INNERHALB von Deinem Gehäuse haben.
Sowas baut man Extern.
Mora3 oder Gigant3360


----------



## FreitaMa (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Danke dir . Dann werden es zwei MSI Ventus


----------



## NuVirus (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Was packt eigl deine noch vorhandene Trio an Takt mit OC stabil?

Ich schätze die CPU wirst auch direkt mit kühlen wollen oder sonst wäre es finde ich Geldverschwendung^^

Bei den Karten halt auf nen Hersteller achten der Garantie ohne Beschädigung bei Kühlerwechsel gibt


----------



## FreitaMa (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Die MSI Trio habe ich nicht übertaktet sondern so gelassen.  Die würde ich dann auch wieder zurückgeben da ich den 30 Tagen bin und mir zwei holen, welche das Karten PCB haben von der FE, wie eben die Ventus.

Genau den Prozessor würde ich dann auch kühlen wollen und ordentlich übertakten 

Edit. Wie funktioniert das denn mit den externen Radiatoren ? Im Gehäuse geht das also nicht ?


----------



## FreitaMa (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas müsste doch auch gehen ?


----------



## HisN (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Naja, man sagt ja 1x120er für 100W Leistung.
Du musst im Notfall 1000W Leistung abführen (2x300W die Grakas, 400W der Prozessor). D.h. Du müsstest 10x120er verbauen. IM Gehäuse. Das hört sich für mich schwierig an.
Aber sagen wir es mal so. Wenn Du unbedingt RGB-Blingbling im Gehäuse basteln möchtest, dann ist das gar kein Problem. Wenn die Leistung dann nicht reicht, kannst Du immer noch was externes dazuhängen.

Die Sache ist halt die. 
Du hast 5L Wasser im Gehäuse oder Du hast 5L Wasser außerhalb vom Gehäuse.
Du brichst Dir die Finger im Gehäuse, oder Du brichst Dir die Finger außerhalb vom Gehäuse.
Du musst das Wasser im Gehäuse ablassen bei einem Umbau, oder Du lässt es nicht ab, weil kaum Wasser im Gehäuse ist.

Alles eine Entscheidung die rein bei Dir liegt.


----------



## chaotium (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Ich würde nie wieder nieeee wieder eine Custom Wasserkühlungsradiatoren in ein Gehäuse quetschen.


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*



HisN schrieb:


> Naja, man sagt ja 1x120er für 100W Leistung.
> Du musst im Notfall 1000W Leistung abführen (2x300W die Grakas, 400W der Prozessor). D.h. Du müsstest 10x120er verbauen. IM Gehäuse. [...]



Wobei er kaum Prime95 mit AVX512 spielen und gleichzeitig beide 2080Ti voll auslasten wird ^^

Das Dark Base Pro 900 soll bis zu zwei 420er aufnehmen können, das sollte doch reichen um die Abwärme, die die zwei GPUs + Monster CPU im Alltag produzieren werden, halbwegs leise abführen zu können? Leise ist halt immer relativ, aber wenns zu laut wird kann man ja nachher immer noch extern was dazuhängen. Aber wenn man schon so ein großes Gehäuse hat wäre es doch irgendwie Verschwendung nicht auch erstmal dessen Potential zur Wasserkühlung zu nutzen


----------



## FreitaMa (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Naja ich würde auch ein neues Gehäuse nehmen, wenn das nötig ist.

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Preis aus, mit was muss ich rechnen, wenn ich das alles ordentlich unter Wasser setzen will ?


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Sinnvole Sparvariante so um die 500€, kannst aber auch locker das doppelte und mehr dafür ausgeben ^^


----------



## FreitaMa (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Sehr gut, dann ist das besser als erwartet, Meine Schmerzgrenze lag bei 1000


----------



## chaotium (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Du brauchst kein neues gehäuse.

Mora, Gigant usw reichen völlig


----------



## FreitaMa (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Dann würde ich das gerne machen und das Schritt für Schritt aufbauen  

1. Gehäuse 
Würde meine Case gehen ?
Mit dem Mora, wie würde so ein Build denn aussehen ? Kann ich da trotzdem mit Farben und LED's arbeiten ? 

2. Grafikkarten
Würde da gerne die beiden Gigabyte Windforce OC nehmen wollen


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*



FreitaMa schrieb:


> Sehr gut, dann ist das besser als erwartet, Meine Schmerzgrenze lag bei 1000
> 
> [...]



In die Richtung wirds eh auch eher gehen, 500€ war schon sehr arg knapp kalkuliert, brauchst zwei GPU-Kühler, ein CPU-Kühler, Pumpe + AGB, Schläuche und Anschlussmaterial, Radiator(en).



FreitaMa schrieb:


> Dann würde ich das gerne machen und das Schritt für Schritt aufbauen
> 
> 1. Gehäuse
> Würde meine Case gehen ?
> ...



Klar kannst du ins Gehöuse trotzdem Mäusekino einbauen, wenn du willst 

Mora wäre halt ein sehr grosser externer Radiator den du neben dem PC aufstellst. Vorteil: massig Kühlfläche, keine Platzprobleme im Gehäuse, entsprechend leise bei hoger Kühlleistung. Nachteile: Ist halt extern, deswegen nicht jedermanns Sache. Ich hab auch lieber alles im Gehäuse verbaut 

Bezüglich der GPUs müsstest du halt schauen, dass du für dein Modell auch einen passenden Wasserkühlblock bekommst.

In dein Gehäuse würden zwei 420er Radiatoren passen, das ist schon recht viel Kühlfläche, ich würde das so machen und erstmal keinen externen Mora dazustellen, kann man später immer noch.


----------



## FreitaMa (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Danke für die Hilfe. 

Jetzt die Frage wie sieht das mit Mora aus ? Ist dann das Gehäuse irgendwie offen und es laufen Schläuche überall rum ? Ich habe da echt keine Vorstellung. 

EK Water Blocks EK-Vector RTX 2080 Ti RGB - Nickel + P… 
An das dachte ich, dann steige ich aber auf die Referenz um


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Da hättest du hinten beim Gehäuse eine Schlauchdurchführung an einer PCIe-Erweiterungsslotblende die du wasserdicht abklemmen kannst und dann halt die zwei Schläuche die zum Mora führen.


----------



## FreitaMa (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Nagut dann geht das ja. Was würde ich dann jetzt alles benötigen ?


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Kommt drauf an 

Willst du im Gehäuse Schlauch oder Hardtubes? Ich würde Schlauch nehmen, schwarzen Norprene - aus optischen Gründen wird aber gern durchsichtiger Schlauch mit bunter Flüssigkeit genommen, aus dem sich dann aber mit der Zeit die Weichmacher auswaschen und Schwebstoffe aus der Flüssigkeit absetzen und sich in den Kühlblöcken festsetzt und die Kühlleistung massiv beeinträchtigt. Hardtubes macht man auch nur aus optischen Gründen und ist eine schweine Arbeit ^^


----------



## FreitaMa (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Wenn ich mir Builds so anschaue würde ich fast auf Hard Tubes gehen  Aber bin völlig überfordert was da alles nötig ist. Kann man die auch zurechtschneiden?


----------



## HisN (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Die muss man zurechtschneiden, weil man sie nicht in der passenden Länge geliefert bekommt.


----------



## IICARUS (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*



Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Das Dark Base Pro 900 soll bis zu zwei 420er aufnehmen können, das sollte doch reichen um die Abwärme, die die zwei GPUs + Monster CPU im Alltag produzieren werden, halbwegs leise abführen zu können?


Das passt nicht, zwar passen zwei 420er Radiatoren rein, was auch so der Hersteller angibt aber die sind oben so eng zusammen das am vorderem Radiator die Anschlüsse nicht gesetzt werden können. Der Vordere müsste dann auf dem Kopf stehen was am ende auch nicht so prickelnd zum befüllen und entlüften ist und sich immer Luft oben ansammeln kann. 
Meine erste Custom Wakü @CPU | Hilfe & Beratung


----------



## FreitaMa (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Ich würde bis jetzt diese Teile kaufen wollen: 

EK Water Blocks EK-Velocity Intel RGB - Nickel + Plexi

EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM - inkl. Pumpe,… 
 die 2 mal

EK Water Blocks 2x EK-HD PETG Tube 16/12mm, Laenge 500mm
die 5 mal

EK Water Blocks EK-HDC Fitting 16mm G1/4 Zoll - schwar…
die 10Mal

Habe aber absolut keine Ahnung von den Sachen.. Aber dachte, dass das ein Anfang ist


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Willst du zwei getrennte Kreisläufe fahren?


----------



## FreitaMa (18. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Was wäre denn sinnvoller ?


----------



## FreitaMa (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Das wäre mein aktuellster Warenkorb

Edit: leider gibt es keine Founders Edition mehr. Aber jeder Kühler scheint nur für die FE zu sein. Was kann man da machen ?


----------



## HisN (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Dich an die Liste von Watercool halten.


----------



## Gerry1984 (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*



FreitaMa schrieb:


> Was wäre denn sinnvoller ?



Gute Frage, grundsätzlich ist es ausreichend einen Kreislauf mit einer Pumpe, wobei alles in Serie angeordndet, zu installieren. Kann aber sein dass es in deinem Fall auch Sinn macht zwei getrennte Kreisläufe zu fahren. Z.B. einen Kreislauf für die CPU mit 420er Radiator im Gehäuse und einen zweiten Kreislauf für die GPUs die dann an einem externen Mora hängen. Somit müsstest du bei einem GPU Wechsel nicht wieder alles auseinander nehmen.

Aber da gibts viele sinnvolle Möglichkeiten. Wichtig ist nur dass pro Kreislauf alle Komponenten in Serie angeordnet sind, Wasser geht immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes.


----------



## FreitaMa (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Danke euch. Welche Liste ? 

Ich tausche zwar bei jeder Generation immer die Karten aus und da würden dann zwei Kreisläufe mehr Sinn machen, aber ich habe auch viel Spaß an sowas mit Bauen etc , dass es mir nichts ausmacht bei einem Wechsel alles neu auf zu bauen  

Deswegen gehe ich auf einen Kreislauf


----------



## IICARUS (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Bei jeder Generation die Grafikkarten auszutauschen wird aber teuer, weil die Kühler dazu immer neu dazu gekauft werden müssen.
Es seiden du nutzt Universalkühler. Aber die sind nicht so schön und auch nicht so gut wie die FullCover Kühler.


----------



## FreitaMa (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Ja das stimmt aber was tut man nicht alles fürs Hobby  

Mein Warenkorb war nicht so gut ?


----------



## IICARUS (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Am Warenkorb habe ich nichts auszusetzen, aber ich habe keine Erfahrung mit HT und halte mich daher da auch raus.


----------



## HisN (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*



FreitaMa schrieb:


> Danke euch. Welche Liste ?



Die in #2

Die haben alle das gleiche Design wie die FE.



FreitaMa schrieb:


> Edit: leider gibt es keine Founders Edition mehr. Aber jeder Kühler scheint nur für die FE zu sein. Was kann man da machen ?


----------



## FreitaMa (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Super, laut Liste funktioniert das.  Dann mach ich jetzt meine finale Bestellung fertig


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall noch etwas Schlauch und eine entsprechende Kupplung um den Mora mit den Tubes zu verbinden.  Gab hier erst nen Thread dazu.
Die Hardtubes extern an den Mora anschließen halte ich für etwas unpraktisch, wenn du das Teil mal auf die Seite schieben willst 

interner Hardtube Kreislauf mit externem Radiator erweitern


----------



## FreitaMa (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Das wäre es jetzt ?


----------



## FreitaMa (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Bin gerade am Überlegen ob nicht sowas vielleicht sinnvoller wäre ? Also alles zusammen in einem Gehäuse: https://www.corsair.com/de/de/obsidian-1000d-case


----------



## HisN (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Am Ende musst Du das entscheiden.


----------



## NuVirus (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Kommt wohl auch drauf an wie wichtig dir Kühlleistung und nen externe Radiator ist wohl gerade mit Hardtubes einfacher zu handhaben da man nicht so viele Radiatoren innerhalb des Gehäuses anschließen muss.


----------



## pope82 (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

kommt drauf an was du unter "sinnvoll" verstehst.  es geht grundsätzlich alles, wenn mans will. falls du mit sinnvoller einfacher und billiger  meinst dann nimm schläuche und nen externen radiator.
ist am ende einfach geschmackssache, kühlen tut beides  der nachteil von hardtubing ist halt, dass es sehr unflexibel ist, im wahrsten sinne des wortes. mal schnell was ändern, weils einem nicht mehr gefällt ist da halt schwierig.
Pro: es sieht geil aus


----------



## FreitaMa (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Ich werde dann wohl doch die teurere Variante nehmen und das Case nehmen. Finde es immer etwas edler wenn alles einheitlich ist und kompakt


----------



## FreitaMa (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

So würde ich es machen: Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Habe ich da irgendwas vergessen ?


----------



## NuVirus (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Die Radiatoren und Lüfter definitiv ob sonst was fehlt kann ich nicht 100% sagen


----------



## FreitaMa (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Die sind doch im Case drin oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## NuVirus (19. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Nein sonst wäre das Gehäuse wohl preislich top wenn voll ausgestattet mit Radiatoren und passenden guten Lüftern 

Hier mal die Website, kannst es ja auch mit Luftkühlung betreiben.
https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...ies-1000D-Super-Tower-Gehäuse/p/CC-9011148-WW


----------



## FreitaMa (20. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Jetzt ergänzt, passt das so ? 

Aber zwei Fragen: woher bezieht das System den Strom ? 
Woran stecke ich die 12! Lüfter ?


----------



## Gerry1984 (20. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

In der Regel kannst du die Lüfter ans Mainboard anschließen und darüber steuern lassen. Auch die Wasserpumpe, aber da musst aufpassen dass du die an den richtigen Anschluss steckst weil die braucht mehr Strom.


----------



## HisN (20. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Ich würde ein Aquaero anschaffen. Als Steuerzentrale für Lüfter und Pumpe. Kommt dann alles da ran.


----------



## FreitaMa (20. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Danke euch wie immer! 

Das ist jetzt der finale Build. Ich würde gerne einen Kreislauf machen. Vielleicht kann man am Warenkorb ungefähr sehen wie ich es mir vorstelle ? 

@Gerry: Danke dir! Wie ist das mit den Adapter, die ich beigefügt habe ? Geht das auch ?


Edit: So einen hier: Aqua Computer aquaero 6 LT USB ab €' '99,50 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## FreitaMa (20. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Ich weiß, dass es bestimmt anstengend ist, aber darf ich nochmal bitte zu sagen, ob das so passen würde ? 

Danke nochmals  Das ganze System ist ja durch euch entstanden, sonst hätte ich immer noch meinen i7


----------



## HisN (20. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Genau das meine ich, ob nun mit oder ohne Display ist Deine Entscheidung^^
Ist halt in sofern cool, weil Du das Ding einmal richtig einstellst, und dann vergisst.
Also Sensor in den Wasserkreislauf. Und danach die Lüfter steuern.
Z.b.: Wasser Kalt = Lüfter aus.
Wasser Lauwarm: Lüfter 300 RPM
Wasser Warm: Lüfter 800RPM ...


----------



## FreitaMa (22. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Habe jetzt alles nochmal durchdacht und bin mir nicht sicher ob sich die 4700 Euro lohnen , nur damit sich meine beiden RTX besser kühlen.  Da ich ja nur die Generation abwarte und nächstes Jahr dann sehr wahrscheinlich wieder eine neue Generation kaufe, werde ich da dann den Umstieg vollziehen. Das ist auch in meinen Augen dann eine zu immense Geldverschwendung.

Deswegen werde ich mir zwei EVGA FTW3 2080ti‘S kaufen. Die kühlen sich gut und es gab wohl noch keine Probleme. Damit werde ich dann jetzt die 1-1,5 Jahre überstehen  

Trotzdem nochmals vielen Dank !


----------



## NuVirus (22. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Meinst du diese 2x?

EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 Ultra Gaming ab €'*'1579 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Du könntest halt überlegen dir schon jetzt große wakü für die cpu zu holen und wenn es dir gefällt kannst es mit der nächsten GPU Gen um diese erweitern


----------



## FreitaMa (22. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Ja genau die meine ich

Stimmt, wäre auch eine Idee


----------



## FreitaMa (24. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Wollte jetzt doch wie ihr gesagt habt, erstmal nur CPU Kühlen, aber dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass durch den teuren Preis der EVGA es auch nichts bringt und ich dann auch voll drauf eingehen kann. Hier wäre mein Build, wenn ich mich komplett austobe:
https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/877fe8e65e6d1b493a70

Würde das so funktionieren? Ich mach die Tage mal eine Skizze und zeige sie hier rein.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (25. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Ich würde nicht die MSI Ventus kaufen, das ist meines Wissens neben der Palit Dual die einzige TI, bei der du nicht den "A-Chip" bekommst.
Das heißt, darauf kann man kein Bios mit höherem PT flashen und in der Theorie ( in der Praxis ist das natürlich auch immer etwas Glückssache) sind das die Chips, die weniger OC-Potential haben.
Für WaKü-Umbauten wird gerne EVGA gewählt (halt eine im Referenzdesign, auf die der Waterblock passt), weil die von den Garantiebedingungen her sehr kulant sind.

Du hast übrigens noch 2 AGBs im Warenkorb.


----------



## FreitaMa (25. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Dann mach ich das nicht. Und wie sieht es mir der aus `? ASUS Dual GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Advanced ab €'*'1299 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die EVGA gibt es leider nicht. bzw sind nicht lieferbar.

Edit:

Die 2 AGBS dachte ich, wären sinnvoller bei so einem großen System oder bringt das nichts ?


----------



## HisN (25. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

einer läuft voll


----------



## FreitaMa (25. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Also reicht einer. Dann kommt der andere raus.

Danke dir


----------



## FreitaMa (28. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Heute war die EVGA XC bei Caseking lieferbar und habe gleich zugeschlagen und zwei besorgt.


----------



## FreitaMa (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Noch mal eine Frage, da es hier ja besser rein passt: 

"Ich hätte noch eine Frage bezüglich der Kühlung. In wie weit würde im Vergleich zu meiner x72 Kraken AIO das" EK Water Blocks EK-KIT RGB 360" Sinn machen ?"


----------



## knightmare80 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Ich habe ein 900D und einen 6900k@OC und 2x 1080Ti@OC gehen im Gehäuse zu kühlen. Aber der Mora extern macht das System beinahe lautlos


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Das eine ist eine kompakt Wasserkühlung was nicht so gut zu zerlegen und warten ist und das andere eine Einsteiger custom Wakü. Die Custom Wakü lässt sich leichter befüllen, warten und erweitern. Von der Kühlung her dürfte sich da nicht viel unterscheiden, da beide die selbe Größe des Radiators haben.


----------



## FreitaMa (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Aber ist ja trotzdem ein guter Startpunkt um sowas langsam auf zu bauen ?


----------



## NuVirus (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Ich würde eher selbst zusammenstellen und so planen das du später die nächste Gen Grafikkarten einbinden kannst wie geplant können ggf. auch direkt schon mehr Radiatoren sein das schadet ja nichts wird die CPU halt leiser und besser gekühlt.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*



FreitaMa schrieb:


> Aber ist ja trotzdem ein guter Startpunkt um sowas langsam auf zu bauen ?


Bei einer AIO kannst halt nicht das ganze weiter erweitern mit z.B. mehr Radiatoren um die Lüfter langsamer drehen zu lassen und ggf. vielleicht doch mal die Grafikkarte mit einzubinden. Zudem entstehen auch Verunreinigungen die sich meist im Kühler die Rillen verstopfen und da wirst du es besonders bei dieser AIO die Schläuche nicht geschraubt sind schwer haben. Ohne AGB ist es sowieso schwer das ganze befüllen und entlüften zu können. Die AIO kannst daher nach 4-7 Jahren durch eine neue ersetzen, die custom kannst zerlegen, reinigen und neu befüllen und hält dementsprechend auch länger.


----------



## FreitaMa (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RTX 2080ti SLI I7 7960x*

Dann hole ich mir die Custom und erweitere die gegebenenfalls noch, wenn mir der 360 nicht reicht.

Danke euch Dreien für die Hilfe


----------

